

Apache OpenOffice Building Guide - mindcrime
https://wiki.openoffice.org/wiki/Documentation/Building_Guide_AOO

======
mindcrime
Here's a thought... instead of criticizing AOO, consider jumping in and
helping out a bit.

    
    
      git clone https://github.com/apache/openoffice
    

For my own part, I haven't been as involved as I should have been. I aim to
remedy that, and have the code downloading as we speak. Time to dig in...

